# Débutant avec vieux eMac



## leo1302 (23 Février 2011)

Alors tout d'abord bonjour (ou bonsoir), 
récemment de la famille m'a donné un vieil eMac, le hic c'est que je n'y connais rien en Mac (Chuis plutôt PC ^^)
J'ai un peu cherché sur le net mais j'ai encore quelques questions :

- Est-ce que déjà on peut faire quelque-chose avec ce Mac relativement vieux (naturellement je ne parle pas de jouer au jeux dernière génération hein )?
- Est-ce qu'il y a des genre des mises-à-jour possible à faire pour garder mon Mac d'actualité malgré son âge ?
- Existe-t-il des programmes (gratuit si possible) de traitement de texte lisible par Mac ET PC ?
- Y a-t-il un site ou quelqu'un pour m'expliquer comment avoir du réseau sur ce genre de machine ? 
- Comment puis-je voir les "caractéristique" ou propriétés de mon Mac ?

Je crois que c'est tout pour le moment mais il y aura surement d'autre questions plus tard 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et si vous m'avez lus jusqu'au bout 

(Je ne sais pas si j'ai posté au bon endroit )


----------



## iMacounet (23 Février 2011)

Salut, faut ouvrir la trappe du lecteur CD pour savoir le modèle d'eMac.


----------



## ntx (23 Février 2011)

leo1302 a dit:


> - Comment puis-je voir les "caractéristique" ou propriétés de mon Mac ?


On va commencer par le début. Si tu machine démarre, menu Pomme, A propos de ce Mac, donne nous la version de l'OS, le proc et la quantité de mémoire.

Après on pourra te dire ce que tu peux espérer en faire.


----------



## leo1302 (24 Février 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour ces réponses rapides, 
alors  ce que j'ai trouvé :
Mac OS X
Version 10.3.9
Processeur 1 GHz PowerPC G4
Mémoire 256 Mo SDRAM

Une autre question : Est-ce qu'on peut modifier l'interne d'un Mac comme sur un PC ? (genre meilleure carte graphique etc ...)


----------



## christophe2312 (24 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
Pas possible de changer la carte graphique =souder a la carte mere
Changement de la carte mère est possible pour une plus puissante , et aussi l overclock du processeur 

Disque dur maxi =750G en IDE
Ram maxi =2X1GO si c est de la ddr
Ram maxi=2X512 si c est de la sdram
Systeme maxi leo (avec plus de 1go de ram)
Systeme tiger adapter a la machine mais pas mal d application non mis a jour sur tiger


----------



## Invité (24 Février 2011)

C'est une machine sympa, mais :
pas d'évolution de l'Os possible sans ajout de Ram. 
Ce Mac acceptera Mac Os10.4 (Tiger) ou Mac Os 10.5 (Léopard) avec les deux barrettes de PC 133 de 512Mo maxi qu'il peut accepter.
Aucune possibilité d'upgrader la carte graphique.
YouYube et DailyMotion très difficile.

Mais ça se vend, regarde sur La Baie&#8230;

Edit : Toasted&#8230;*


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2011)

leo1302 a dit:


> Alors tout d'abord bonjour (ou bonsoir),
> récemment de la famille m'a donné un vieil eMac, le hic c'est que je n'y connais rien en Mac (Chuis plutôt PC ^^)
> J'ai un peu cherché sur le net mais j'ai encore quelques questions :
> 
> ...





leo1302 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour ces réponses rapides,
> alors  ce que j'ai trouvé :
> Mac OS X
> Version 10.3.9
> ...


Upgrader ta mémoire vive et installer au minimum Tiger, comme dit au dessus...
Oui, tu peux en faire quelque chose; jusqu'à il y a quelques semaines je m'en servais pour faire de la colorisation (BD et illustrations) : photoshop, fichiers lourds à traiter et ça tous les jours... 
M'en suis servi pour ça pendant 6 ans, donc c'est une machine robuste et fiable... 
(il fonctionne encore, l'ai laissé à mes filles...)


----------



## leo1302 (24 Février 2011)

Yeah merci pour ces réponses mais ... à part tirhum les thermes sont trop techniques (désolé noob en force) mais donc pour passer en Mac OS 10.4 ou 10.5 c'est gratuit ou payant ? 
Et mes ces mise-à-jour ne sont pas trop supportée par mon Mac ?

Merci en tout cas pour ces réponses rapides


----------



## christophe2312 (24 Février 2011)

Non desole la mise a jour tiger et leo sont payantes (dvd)
Sur mac generation annonce ,ou ebay ,regarde et fait toi une idée des prix http://cgi.ebay.fr/Apple-DVD-Mac-OS...s_de_Bureau&hash=item5195f5c5ce#ht_1251wt_903


----------



## leo1302 (24 Février 2011)

Ah ouais ^^
Bon ok mais ia pas des pt'ites mise-à-jour gratuites ou des trucs à faire ?


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2011)

Menu pomme>Mise à jours de logiciels...
Regarde ce que ça donne, s'il y a quelque "chose" à installer...
Suis resté en 10.3.9 (Panther) pendant longtemps; c'est pas la mort non plus !... 
(en attendant...)


----------



## leo1302 (24 Février 2011)

Ok mais pour ça il faudrait que je trouve comment installer internet enfin comment mettre du réseau quoi et je comprend rien avec leur FAI et tout 
Quelqu'un sais comment on fait simplement avec un routeur ADSL pour avoir le réseau ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## christophe2312 (24 Février 2011)

en ethernet , branche le mac simplement ,et tu va dans  preference reseau ( en haut a gaughe sous la pomme )


----------



## leo1302 (24 Février 2011)

Ok merci beaucoup ^^


----------



## tirhum (25 Février 2011)

Invité a dit:


> ()
> YouYube et DailyMotion très difficile.
> ()


...
Et pourquoi donc ?!


----------



## iMacounet (25 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> ...
> Et pourquoi donc ?!


Toi ça allait ?

Moi j'ai toujours eu des soucis sur G4. après sur mon ex iMac G5/1,8/2Gb/20" (Le 17" 1,8 allait bien aussi, même avec 1Gb de RAM) il ya que ceux ci qui allait bien sur Youtube.


----------



## tirhum (25 Février 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Toi ça allait ?


Ben oui


----------



## christophe2312 (25 Février 2011)

chez moi ca rame  tres peu


----------



## Invité (25 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> ...
> Et pourquoi donc ?!



Paske G4@1GHz !  et si on dépasse 240p, ben ça rame


----------



## leo1302 (12 Mars 2011)

christophe2312 a dit:


> en ethernet , branche le mac simplement ,et tu va dans  preference reseau ( en haut a gaughe sous la pomme )



Tout d'abord désolé du deterrage mais j'ai essayé de brancher un modem. Il est branché au PC avec un cable Ethernet et a la prise réseau avec un fil pour le téléphone avec ce que je crois être un filtre (on le branche comme un téléphone et ça se sépare en deux pour le réseau ou le téléphone).

Du coup dans préférence réseau ia plein de champs à remplir et je ne comprend rien, alors je vais sous assistant et là on m'invite à choisir divers type de connexions alors j'ai prit "modem DSL" parce que ça me semble ce qui se rapproche le plus de ce que j'ai.

Donc après ça fait une recherche automatique du réseau ou quelque chose comme ça mais il ne trouve rien alors il me parle de protocole PPPoE puis j'ai des champs à remplir :
- Nom de compte
- Mot de passe (+ vérification)
- Service PPPoE

Vu que je n'y comprend rien ya un bouton "plus de choix" alors je clique et là on me parle d'adresse IP statique ou j'ai ces champs à remplir:
- Adresse IP
- Masque sous-reseau
- Adresse du routeur
- Hôte DNS

Ou sinon un autre champs à part qui dit "Je possède un identifiant DHCP"

Voilà désolé de la longueur du post mais au moins vous savez un peu ce que j'ai devant les yeux.
J'aimerai savoir si quelqu'un peut m'aider à y comprendre quelque chose.

Un grand merci d'avance pour celui ou celle qui me répondra ^^

PS : Si il vaut mieux que je recréé un sujet pour ça dites-le moi ^^


----------



## christophe2312 (12 Mars 2011)

voila un peu d aide et de lecture pour ta futur connexion
http://www.aidewindows.net/connexionmacosx.php


----------



## leo1302 (12 Mars 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour la réponses rapide, je suis allé voir mais ça ne m'a pas trop avancé mais c'est pas grave je demanderais à une amie qui a un Mac et qui pourra peut-être m'aider. 
En tout cas merci beaucoup pour l'aide ^^


----------



## christophe2312 (13 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
En tous cas merci , pour ces remerciements et bienvenu sur mac


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (20 Mai 2011)

Hop là, je me glisse discrètement,
ces eMac ont ils des claviers dédiés ? (touche démarrage sur clavier)...
celui que je viens de récupérer n'en as plus :mouais:
je peux pas passer tous les jours dans les 3 déchèteries de ma commune,
merci,
PatrickJJ


----------



## christophe2312boulot (20 Mai 2011)

*Bonjour,*



patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Hop là, je me glisse discrètement,
> ces eMac ont ils des claviers dédiés ? (touche démarrage sur clavier)...
> 
> *Non  les emac  n ont pas de claviers dediers ( du style des anciens imac g3)*
> ...


 
*Bonne soirée*
*Christophe*


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (20 Mai 2011)

merci Christophe,
la bête démarre mais rien de plus,
le voyant frontal s'éteint deux fois toutes les 5 ou 10 secondes,
le ventilo ronfle et rien d'autre,
écran : black out total,
j'ai l'impression d'être tombé sur un  modèle qui trainait dans les postes françaises il y quelques temps (tatoués, bloqués par un firmware proprio),
j'ai oublié les détails,
quoiqu'il en soit il vient d'un lot d'une dizaine d'U.C se qui me fait penser à un stock de la poste détournés du recyclage, aucuns n'ont leurs claviers,
je file interroger le Ouèbe à ce sujet,
A+ ici même,
patrick JJ


----------



## christophe2312 (20 Mai 2011)

et le demarrage sur un dd externe( avec un système)  en firewire donne quoi?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h21 ----------




patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> merci Christophe,
> la bête démarre mais rien de plus,
> le voyant frontal s'éteint deux fois toutes les 5 ou 10 secondes,
> 
> ca ressemble a une veille de l ordi?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (20 Mai 2011)

j'essayais d' éditer mon message mais hors connection,
donc pas de ram dans l'engin,
je file fouiller mon maigre stock;
modèle de 2003 N°A1002,G4 Proc de 1Ghz DD de 40 Go
mais comment ouvrir le tiroir du cd ?
pour installer Panther , rien sur le disque dur : ? au démarrage,
j'utilise un clavier de iMac G3 slot pas de touche d'ouverture tiroir cd ?
comment contourner cet obstacle ?
Pjj


----------



## christophe2312 (20 Mai 2011)

mai 2003
G4 800 MHz, bus à 133 MHz, 128 Mo de RAM, 40 Go de disque dur, carte graphique ATI Radeon 7500, lecteur CD-ROM
G4 1 GHz, bus à 133 MHz, 128 Mo de RAM, 60 Go de disque dur, carte graphique ATI Radeon 7500, graveur CD/lecteur DVD (Combo)
G4 1 GHz, bus à 133 MHz, 256 Mo de RAM, 80 Go de disque dur, carte graphique ATI Radeon 7500, graveur DVD (SuperDrive)
octobre 2003
G4 1 GHz, bus à 133 MHz, 128 Mo de RAM, 40 Go de disque dur, carte graphique ATI Radeon 7500, graveur CD/lecteur DVD (Combo)
G4 1 GHz, bus à 133 MHz, 256 Mo de RAM, 80 Go de disque dur, carte graphique ATI Radeon 7500, graveur DVD (SuperDrive)

pour la ram : sdram pc 133 maxi 2x512mo


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (20 Mai 2011)

un trombone déplié ouvre (enfin !) ce satané tiroir
pour installer l'OS ,
c'est un combo, il fonctionne avec la ram de mes iMac G3 500...
donc: G4 1 GHz, bus à 133 MHz, 128 Mo de RAM, 40 Go de disque dur, carte graphique ATI Radeon 7500, graveur CD/lecteur DVD (Combo)
merci des précisions...
bonne nuit à tous ;-)
Pjj


----------



## christophe2312 (20 Mai 2011)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> comment j'ouvre ce fichu tiroir CD ?
> pour installer l'OS ?
> P JJ
> *le clapet s ouvre simplement avec le doigt et le lecteur , soit avec la touche ejete du clavier, ou bien avec un trombone dans le "petit trou" du lecteur, on appui "assez fort " et le lecteur s ouvre*
> ...


*pas de quoi*

ps les claviers de tes imac g3 fonctionnent sur l emac


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (21 Mai 2011)

Hello !
manque de bol le clavier de mon iMac n'as pas de touche d'ouverture du tiroir de cd-rom,
ce qui est assez génant,
on se retrouve à faire des manips digne d'un utilisateur de pc (trombone déplié inséré dans le petit trou à droite du tiroir...)
Sinon le DD (38 Go) est H.S,
à changer,
on doit bien trouver les repair manuels sur le net,
bon W.E à tous,
cordialement,
Patrick JJ


----------



## Invité (21 Mai 2011)

C'est pas F12 sur les claviers sans bouton dédié ?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (21 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
non , sur mon clavier aucunes touches F1 à F13 n'ouvrent ce tiroir,
recherche claviers commencée,
Patrick JJ


----------



## christophe2312 (21 Mai 2011)

Voila pour le démontage emac
http://www.sterpin.net/ddemac.htm
Attention au niveau du câble du bouton de démarrage , c est assez délicat


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (21 Mai 2011)

Je viens de flinguer le bouton de démarrage !
je suis un gros c** !
pas lu la notice,:mouais:
reste plus qu'à trouver une carcasse avec ce fichu bouton incorporé et pas démontable
(apparemment)
Pjj


----------



## Invité (21 Mai 2011)

Il est démontable sur les iMac. Ca ressemble furieusement à ceux de l'eMac pourtant


----------



## christophe2312 (21 Mai 2011)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Je viens de flinguer le bouton de démarrage !
> je suis un gros c** !
> pas lu la notice,:mouais:
> reste plus qu'à trouver une carcasse avec ce fichu bouton incorporé et pas démontable
> ...



Le bouton est démontable je confirme 
Reste plus qu a trouve un emac HS pour le remplacer ce satané interrupteur


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (22 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
  j'ai  trouvé la solution de démontage : on pousse doucement de l'intérieur de la coque sur la plaquette de bouton qui se décolle : fixation par fine collerette autocollante, mon bouton est en deux partie, pas vraiment cassé, mais il y trois micro-soudures à refaire; d'1 ou 2 dixième de mm d'épaisseur, grosse loupe bienvenue !
Mais existe 'il en europe des interrupteurs similaires ?
sur quelles machines ?
(ou les commander ?)
je suis débutant en achat pièces détachées: première commande chez Conrad la semaine dernière, grosse galère pour moi pour identifier certains composants :mouais:
(études : arts plastiques et histoire de l'art)...
Je dois me recycler 
en permanence,
ce matin BINGO ! dans un vide grenier de ma ville : 2 eMac H.S ou en panne m'attendaient,
20&#8364; les deux,
direct dans mon coffre,
je vais pouvoir continuer mon "electronique-workshop" à peu de frais,
cordialement,
patrick JJ


----------



## christophe2312 (22 Mai 2011)

et passer a l overclock de l emac


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (23 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
l'overclock de l'eMac pourquoi pas 
je viens de voir branché sur un eMac 17' un clavier M7803 qui possède bien la touche d'ouverture fermeture,
(en haut à droite)
j'en cherche trois  et de la ram 
comme d'habitude,
plus Tiger Universel quoiqu'il soit possible d'installer la première V° de Léo ?
(G4 1.25Ghz)
je l'ignore, vos retours d'expériences positives à se sujet sont les bienvenus,
cordialement,
Patrick JJ


----------



## Invité (23 Mai 2011)

J'ai Léo d'installé sur un Mini G4@1.25GHz, ça marche plutôt bien, mais c'est mieux avec plus de Ram !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (23 Mai 2011)

O.K merci,
donc il existe une version Léo PPC,
(jamais vue)
la ram ; le maximun sur l' eMac est de 1Go (2x512)
cequi devrait suffire,
Patrick JJ
quel fournisseur d'électronique pour achat de l'interrupteur eMac cassé ?
je rêve


----------



## christophe2312 (23 Mai 2011)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> O.K merci,
> donc il existe une version Léo PPC,
> (jamais vue)
> *oui heureusement*
> ...



*Pas de soucis avec leo sur l emac ,mais je trouve tiger mieux adapter aux g4*


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (23 Mai 2011)

C'est noté,
en attendant je contemple mes dégats :
http://www.flickr.com/photos/14101891@N05/5751190605/in/photostream
va falloir jouer du fer à souder :mouais:
patrickJJ


----------



## Pamoi (24 Mai 2011)

Fer à souder ??  ça m'a pas l'air trop faisable
Par contre en dépannage, tu peux mettre deux petits fils dans le connecteur venant de la carte mère qui serviront à l'allumage et à l'extinction. (contact bref pour allumer, plus long pour éteindre)
C'est inesthétique, mais parfaitement fonctionnel


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (25 Mai 2011)

par un artisan réparateur installateur TV TNT etc.
qui m'as refait trois microscopiques soudures (gratuitement)
l'engin démarre correctement,
vive les commerces de proximité  honnètes et serviables,
Patrick JJ


----------



## Pamoi (25 Mai 2011)

Chapeau l'artiste


----------



## Invité (25 Mai 2011)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> par un artisan réparateur installateur TV TNT etc.
> qui m'as refait trois microscopiques soudures (gratuitement)
> l'engin démarre correctement,
> vive les commerces de proximité  honnètes et serviables,
> Patrick JJ



Par chez moi, quand c'est gratos, c'est aussi une bouteille de Grand Cru !!!


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (30 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir,
par ici ce serais plutôt Buzet ou Bordeaux,
mais je suis un bon client de cette échoppe des rois de la micro soudures,
en tout cas j'amène rien qui puisse altérer les capacités des techniciens 
Patrick  jj


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (2 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
ne sachant pas ou poster ma demande je continue sur ce fil,
j'update un emac sous tigrou, (DVD officiel)
mais ou sont les MàJ apple ?
vers la V° 10.4.11 ?
http://support.apple.com/downloads/Mac_OS_X_10_4_11_Combo_Update__PPC_?viewlocale=fr_FR
ici rien quand on clique sur le lien de téléchargement, retour case départ  sur l'appstore,
http://www.apple.com/downloads/
je tourne en rond ! j'ai manqué un épisode ?!?
sans cette MàJ impossible d'installer Safari 4.1 ni QuickTime 7.6 ni iLife etc.
je suis bien ennuyé,
j'avais pas eu ce problème en faisant les MàJ sous Panther(encore d'actualité sur mes iMac)
merci,

patrick JJ


----------



## Pamoi (2 Juillet 2011)

Tout simplement par "mise à jour de logiciels" !! 
(j'ai toujours fait comme ça, jamais eu de souci)


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (2 Juillet 2011)

Malheureusement pas (encore) d'internet sur cette machine !
sinon c'est la meilleure option,
PatrickJJ
merci Pamoi


----------



## Invité (2 Juillet 2011)

Et là : http://support.apple.com/kb/DL175?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR ?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (3 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour Invité,
effectivement j'y suis passé (messages précédants) mais le site quand on presse sur le lien redirige vers l'Appstore,
on tourne en rond,
hier j'ai emprunté des rallonges téléphoniques pour connecter l'atelier,
*MàJ réussies* (en trois fois)
malgré beaucoup de déconnexions ce matin,
Patrick JJ


----------



## Invité (3 Juillet 2011)

Ah oui, c'est vrai.
si ça peut servir on peut la trouver facile sur l'AppStore : http://support.apple.com/downloads/#mac os 10.4.11 combo


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (4 Juillet 2011)

Merci du lien j'étais pas allé jusque là ,
je downloade tout ça pour mes autres machines,
j'ai installé aussi Neo office mais trop lourd,
s'ouvre pas sous Tiger :mouais:
il me faut un traitement de texte adapté,
sinon firefox 3.6 étant obsolète j'ai choisi Opéra,
existe t'il un ancien sujet dédié aux applis (libres ou pas) compatibles Tiger ?
par exemple : Skype compatible ou pas ?
faut ensuite que je retourne chez les nouveaux utilisateurs de cette machine pour leur changer et ajouter quelques applis (ont pas encore le Web)
voilà, j'assure le S.A.V 
cordialement,
PatrickJJ


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (16 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
finalement après achat de claviers, disque dur et ram les deux eMac 1Ghz ont trouvés preneurs,
mais le modèle 1,25Ghz  viens de me lâcher pendant la MàJ 
(destiné à mon usage perso)
écran figé, souris bloquée, puis aussi ECRAN NOIR !
( jamais eu cette panne )
je précise que juste avant j'avais ouvert la bête pour mettre un DD plus conséquent
et dépoussiéré l'intérieur air comprimé, pinceaux,
j'ai peut être involontairement endommagé quelque chose ?
quoi faire ?
j'avais testé cette machine dans sa config d'origine et rien d'inquiétant à signaler,
merci,
Patrick jj


----------



## Invité (16 Septembre 2011)

Essaie les reset Pram et Pmu (Smu ?) http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3005


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (17 Septembre 2011)

et merci du lien,
je tente après ce Week-End,
cordialement,
patJJ


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (7 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir, j'ai tout tenté reset Pram et reset Pmu, en vain ,
 le bouton sur un modèle 1,25Ghz se trouve à droite de la ram,
batterie neuve MAIS toujours perte de l'heure et de la date,
pourtant ce matin j'ai pu réinstaller Tiger complétement,
puis premier blocage pendant l'install de iLife,
ensuite il bloque de plus en plus tôt,
rien  à faire,
j'ai passé trop de temps la dessus,
dois- je mettre à la benne ?
c'était l'eMac du labo photo exclusivement réservé à Photoshop,
tant pis,
patrick JJ


----------



## Pamoi (7 Octobre 2011)

tu as regardé l'état des condensateurs ? (tu peux en voir 2 par la trappe mémoire, pas de démontage nécéssaire)


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (11 Octobre 2011)

Bonne idée !
j'y jette un oeil dès que mon emploi du temps le permet,
sinon le démontage est facile, j'ai ouvert le monstre déjà 2 ou 3 fois;
nettoyage complet , disque dur plus mâousse, changement de la batterie interne (cachée derrière la première carte ) etc.
si les condos sont gonflés, c'est H.S ? non ?:mouais:
cordialement,
patrick JJ


----------



## christophe2312 (11 Octobre 2011)

Oui si ils sont gonflés ,c est fin de vie


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (11 Octobre 2011)

est sur mon chemin 
Pjj
(dommage...)


----------



## Pamoi (11 Octobre 2011)

Dans certains pays dont la civilisation est plus avancée que le nôtre,  mettre un mac à la benne est puni de mort (de préférence dans d'atroces souffrances).


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (12 Octobre 2011)

Je prélève les organes vitaux pour de futures greffes 
PatrickJJ


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (15 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
bon finalement je m'y suis remis j'ai remonté la bête (enfin !)
pour tester une CM passé par un ami,
pas de bol, soit elle est H.S soit non compatible,
bref, la machine fonctionne 1 minute puis se gèle,
vu l'état des condos c'est normal.
Dans ma ville les S.A.V électroniques me les changent pour une quinzaine d'euros ;-)
mais ou les trouver ?,
et comment les commander sans se tromper ?,
(je suis nul en électronique...)
merci,
cordialement,
Patrick JJ
PS: en plus les vis de coque externe ont étés massacrées par un précédant utilisateur...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (16 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir,
bien, finalement j'ai viré un tas d'extensions ATIRage ne servant à rien (sauf : ATIRage.kext)
comme indiqué sur un fil ancien ici même et tout est rentré dans l'ordre,
malgré 8 condensateurs un peu boursouflés .
Patrick JJ


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (28 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,
bien en fait il me manque le bon driver pour la carte ATI RADEON 9200 AGP ATY RV 280
pleins d'autres packs et drivers dans les extensions mais rien qui ressemble de près ou de loin à ceux là !
(en plus j'en ai viré pas mal la dernière fois sans voir que j'avais une Radeon 9200
pour garder  ATIRage.kext.)
bien sûr quand j'ai sauvé ces eMAc les DVD d'origines étaient depuis longtemps partis à la benne !
j'installe avec un DVD Tiger universel ou il manque les bons drivers (apparemment)
ou les trouver ?
les sites AMd ATI ne proposent rien en téléchargement pour l'OS X ! ? !
je suis bien dans la M**** !
Patrick JJ

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h10 ----------

petit problème sur le site Macgé,
donc je me suis fait aidé par la concurrence ;-(
un site super : 
http://www.helpdrivers.com/Francais/
ou se trouve le driver de ma carte,
a 'tchao ! bonsoir,
et bonnes fêtes de fin d'année à tous,
Patrick JJ


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (29 Décembre 2012)

je reviens donner l'adresse exacte:

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html

que tout le monde en profite,
(quoiqu'on soit moins nombreux sous tiger ppc ;-)
Patrick JJ


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (7 Janvier 2013)

encore moi (mode solo)
machine renovée, upgradée et fonctionnelle (on peut même voir du flash sous Safari !
mais impossible de lire un DVD récent ! ? !
bizarre, manquerait 'il un Open GL récent ?
là je suis en rade,
;-(
Patrick JJ


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Janvier 2013)

Tu n'utilise pas le modem du mac ???

Bref tu as normalement un case automatique , coche là et va sur un internet , il va tout parametrer .

Tu es sous quel OS ??


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (14 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
sous Tiger,
les MàJ ont été faites avec un modem ADSL basique sans problèmes (en plusieurs fois)
je pense que j'ai encore un conflit de drivers carte vidéo ;-(
pas vraiment résolu; j'ose pas tout virer,
j'ai quasiment vendu la machine (je sais plus ou les mettre)
reste aujourd'hui pour finaliser,
Patrick JJ


----------



## macabee (15 Janvier 2013)

va à la fnac et achète du neuf : tu me remercieras plus tard , aux commandes de ton DELL !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (15 Janvier 2013)

Y'as pas dans ma région, 
ouf,
je bosse quotidiennement avec un mini mac intel : zéro défaillance !
avant avec un iMac 400DV (toujours en service depuis 2001 !)
ensuite je récupère d'anciens PPC pour mes amis que je fait switcher (je suis en croisade ;-)
c'est pour ces machines là que je pose toutes ces questions,
chez moi tout va bien,
Patrick JJ
PS: je fais de la maintenance informatique au sein de l'I.A: sur PC à 99%, merci, ça suffit...


----------

